# Ok yakfishers



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I got the OK from the wife to get a yak, a tandem... she wants to fish as well, or something big enough for 2. Only one of us fishing though. I'm no swimmer, but if Shooter and Cdog can stay afloat, I guess I can as well. What style should I look for? And anyone out there ever experience in a tandem. Thaks in advance.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

The only tandem I've used is the Ocean Kayak Malibu II. I had no problems paddling around with either of my daughter's or my fiance. It was easy enough to control while paddling it by myself on flat water while solo, however going out through the waves in a tandem solo sucks. I was also able to paddle the girls and my fiance around without any troubles....sure they had a paddle, but do you really think they were doing much?


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

CrawFish said:


> I got the OK from the wife to get a yak, a tandem... she wants to fish as well, or something big enough for 2. Only one of us fishing though. I'm no swimmer, but if Shooter and Cdog can stay afloat, I guess I can as well. What style should I look for? And anyone out there ever experience in a tandem. Thaks in advance.



Hey CrawFish. 

Yeah I have a tandem blackwater (Sit In Kayak - SINK). I like it because my wife and I can paddle together, or I can take the back seat out and convert it to a single fishing yak. 










However with that said, SINK's are not as versitile as a Sit On Top (SOT). The problem you will have with a SINK is that they dont self bail, and are harder to get in and out of when you want to. This may not seem like a big issue but I find it to be a deal breaker sometimes. For instance I will not take my SINK out into deeper water for fear that if I turtle, I will end up with a boat filled iwth water and no good way to reenter. Now my new yak is a SOT single which if I turtle, I just flip it back over and it self bails and I am ready to go again. 

As for fishing from the yak's together, I would recommend two single SOT's if you can swing it, only because you have more freedom and room to work. If you have to have a tandem, you have to think of if you are going to use it as a single at times or not. If you will only go out with your wife, then a OK Mallibu II or something like it would probalby be good (with a little rigging to make it fishing friendly). However if you want to go out by yourself, you cannot move the seats in a SOT like you can in a SINK. 

Another thing to consider is going to one of the Demo Day's and try out a bunch. Or you can simply rent a couple different yaks and try them out. 

Finally, look into local kayak fishing clubs and take your wife to one of their meetings or outtings and talk to the folks there. Many yak fishermen would be more than happy to let you try out their gear. If you are in tidewater there are two great clubs, Pirates of Lynnhaven and Tidewater Kayak Angelers Association. Their websites are www.piratesoflynnhaven.org and www.tkaa.org. 

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me. I am not the most knowledgeable about many things but do have some experience with tandem yaks since my first yak was a similar experience to yours where my wife would only let me get a tandem so we could yak together.  

Thom


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Teo I'll second what Jeff said the Malibu II is probably the best tandum out there that can be converted easily to a fishing yak. My brother-in-law has got one that is used at Sandbridge and it's made for the ocean so it's stable but easy to paddle even with just one. The size will make it a little slower than most SOT yaks that are made for fishing but it's probably the best you'll find that can do both applications well. Good luck and we'll see you on the water.


----------



## iammetalcore (Mar 26, 2008)

I was also considering an Ocean Kayak but some salesperson from a local shop was talking about how Ocean Kayak changed their materials in the production and now they aren't as good as they used to be. It threw me off because I always read good reviews on them.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

iammetalcore said:


> I was also considering an Ocean Kayak but some salesperson from a local shop was talking about how Ocean Kayak changed their materials in the production and now they aren't as good as they used to be. It threw me off because I always read good reviews on them.


I love my ocean kayak. They are definitely budget boats (mine was about $400), but it's capacity is 325lbs which is much higher than the rest of the small affordable yaks. If I lived on the water, I could justify a $1000 yak, but since I don't, I deal with what I have to. Find out when they changed their production. If it was prior to last year...I wouldn't sweat it...mine is great


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Teo, as small as she is you could just open up the front hatch on any SOT and put a cushion in the hull for her to sit on. Best of luck with your research.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

marstang50 said:


> Teo, as small as she is you could just open up the front hatch on any SOT and put a cushion in the hull for her to sit on. Best of luck with your research.


Dude, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## KingFisherman (May 27, 2008)

Don't be knocking the ocean kayaks. I have the prowler 13 with a rudder and that was not cheap. Good quality boats.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

KingFisherman said:


> Don't be knocking the ocean kayaks. I have the prowler 13 with a rudder and that was not cheap. Good quality boats.


I was by no means knocking them, I love mine. BUT when I was researching buying one, I found Ocean Yak has more of the less expensive models than anyone. On that note you have to be careful with the cheaper ones, they don't all have the weight capacity a full grown adult male + gear would need.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Singletjeff said:


> I found Ocean Yak has more of the less expensive models than anyone. On that note you have to be careful with the cheaper ones, they don't all have the weight capacity a full grown adult male + gear would need.


I'm thinking its because they are the most popular around the world. At every resort area around the globe with beach access, you almost always see an Ocean Kayak.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Teo, I really should consider getting two OKs instead of a tandem. 

Or Tam's gonna be kickin' your arse every time ya'll get dumped.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> I'm no swimmer, but if Shooter and Cdog can stay afloat, I guess I can as well. .


Comments like that might get ya bumped into, ya know "Rubbing is racing"

Tell her that yall need 2 yaks, that way while your fishing and she is bored she can paddle around and see the sights


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

Two are better than one but......I have the Hobie Outfitter (tandem) and love it. It's slow but big and stable. My wife would not go out in a kayak alone. I take my 10 year old daughter out a lot.


----------



## boone (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a Wilderness Tarpon 130T. It can be used as a tandem or single paddler. I test paddled both the Malibu II and the 130T, and it seemed the Tarpon would be best as a fishing yak.

It's very stable, and has a bigger storage area in the rear. I use it when my 9 yr old son wants to go with me.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i'm in that delema now. wife wanted to fish with me so we got a OT Dirigo with rudder nice ride 15' long and very stable. she went 3 or 4 times and gave up so i just bought a red fish 10 from austincanoe&kayak and put the tandem in the paper.should be here monday and i'll install rod holders and some padeyes for my anchor.will be in the water by friday


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok surf .....what is your Delima?


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Your Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yeh i'm free but she is fun to make fun of and pretty tough! she got behind me when i was casting out and got a 3/0 circle hook in the back of her arm only a couple of wimpers while i pushed it through cut the barb and pulled it out i would have squelled like a virgin on prom nite! good thing i was using only 2 oz sinker.yes i did look before casting.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

And now you have a story to tell the kids when they ask how you and your wife 'hooked up'....


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

*My Suggestion*

As other's have mentioned, the best thing for you to do is to go to a demo day and test paddle (or peddle) as many boats and paddles as you can. Only you can determine what will be most comfortable for you. Contact the various paddlesport shops in the area; there's a big, reputable one in the Richmond area, and then you have REI, HTO and multiple online sellers like Lakekine Watersports or KFS, etc.

That said, I bought a Native Watercraft Ultimate 14.5 and I think (for me) it's the best boat out there (except if you're going to into the ocean). So, unless you're planning on taking it out into the surf or in choppy waters, I suggest you take a look at the Ultimate and/or the Magic lines of kayaks made by Native Watercraft.

RY.


----------

